

Why must the last part of an Objective-C method name take an argument? - J3L2404
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4479967/why-must-the-last-part-of-an-objective-c-method-name-take-an-argument-when-there

======
chc
In case anyone was wondering why this was submitted and upvoted several times,
it's because the creator of Objective-C stopped by to answer the question
definitively. (Though the answer is essentially, "That just didn't occur to
me," so it's only enlightening in that it shows the thought process behind
Objective-C, not so much as a general language design lesson.)

~~~
jarin
This is why being a programmer is so great. Our celebrities actually talk to
us :)

------
jrockway
Interestingly, the comment that starts with "21 years" has 21 points.

